# Painting Azek: Why won't the paint stick?



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

We had some exterior latex-based acrylic trim paint, and all it did was bubble up and not stick. Do you need a special paint for Azek trim?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Azek is a PVC type product as I recall. Probably gonna require a BONDING primer like Zinsser's 1-2-3 before topcoating.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Azek is a PVC type product as I recall. Probably gonna require a BONDING primer like Zinsser's 1-2-3 before topcoating.


 
Probably? No doubt about it.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Azek says nothing about priming in their official literature:

http://www.azek.com/pics/reference_documents/AZEK-Trim-Paint-Bulletin.pdf


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

tpagel said:


> Azek says nothing about priming in their official literature:
> 
> http://www.azek.com/pics/reference_documents/AZEK-Trim-Paint-Bulletin.pdf



One of the paints tested required a primer. What brand and type of paint are you using?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Along what windows said, not all paints are equal when it comes to bonding, even if it says 100% acrylic. I've had great success with Ben Moore's Moor line of exterior finish. It bonded like glue to glossy unprimed, unprepped PVC railings. Always, before you go whole hog, do a sample area and test for adhesion. Short of that, get the Zinsser 123 as Gymschu recommended.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

I went in search of the zinsser and the man in the paint store sold me SealGrip as a better alternative. He sells the Zinsser 1-2-3 too, so it's not like he was trying to sell me something because he didn't have what I wanted. I took the SealGrip and will give it a try on a test piece. For a finish paint, I will probably use a Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams


----------



## CT River Bldrs (May 9, 2011)

*Painting AZEK*

Make sure your boards are completly dry, denature alcohol is great for preparing the surface for paint. Are you painting in a humid climate? Never had a problem painting AZEK with Sherwin Williams paints....


----------



## EricJames (Oct 7, 2011)

If you choose to paint, use 100% acrylic latex paint with an LRV of 55 or higher..... btw this is on the AZEK website http://www.azek.com/azek-trim/faqs/


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Eric, welcome to the forum and thanks for the link. It was informative. I wasn't crazy that they recommend caulk, among others, to fill fastener holes, but. Tip of the hat for a thanks on your first post. I wanted to clarify something to prevent confusion. I don't think you were making a link between OP's problem and your LRV input, but it could be misinterpreted. If an LRV of 40 was used it would cause warping problems for the Azek, which may or may not include peeling paint. OP's problem is one of bonding failure, regardless of color. I posted this because at first I thought you were making a connection. I see your not, but just adding to the Azek discussion. Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## Hemlockpoint (Nov 15, 2012)

*Azek needs quality 100% Acrylic*

Just painted an enclosed porch made of azek. No primer necessary and certainly don't use oil.It doesn't cure properly as the azek has no absorbant qualities. We used Ben Moore regal soft gloss and it looks great.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Will just mention the Rustoleum sells a primer for plastics you can top coat with anything. The primers mentioned should do the trick though.


----------

